# و تستمر المسيرة...



## My Rock (12 سبتمبر 2008)

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم

الاحبة في المسيح.. الاخوة و الاخوات

لا يُخفى ان المنتدى تعرض اليوم المصادف 12 / 9 / 2008 لهجمة إسلامية خائبة كنفوسهم و عقيدتهم

السيرفر تعرض للأختراق بسبب ثغرة بسيطة جداً سأشرح كيف حدثت, لكن دعوني انوه اننا استعدنا المنتدى و الموقع بشكل تام الان

لكن بسبب سفري حالياً و عدم تواجدي في مكتبي و اجهزتي التي تحتوي على النسخ الاحتياطية المختلف, التي اخرها يوم امس ليلاً

لكن سفري حتم علي استخدام جهازي المحمول الذي يحتوي على اخر نسخة احتياطية لقبل 5 ايام!

بما اني في سفر و لن ارجع لمكتبي قبل 5 ايام اخرى, فكان من المحتم ان نرجع المنتدى الى قبل 5 ايام

هذا يعني ان المنتدى رجع بمواضيع لقبل 5 ايام, و اي موضوع في اخر 5 ايام لا نستطيع استرجاعه حالياً, لكن توجد لدينا نسخة احتياطية كاملة ليوم امس و اذا كانت هناك مواضيع بالغة الاهمية و ضرورية للدرجة القصوى, يمكنكم مراسلتي على الخاص لاسترجاع الموضوع المعني

لكن ارجح اعادة كتابة المواضيع بنفسكم و مضاعفة نشاطكم في الايام القادمة لادراك ما خسرناه في ال 5 ايام الفائتة.

اعتذر شخصياً لكل اخ و اخت تعبوا و خسروا مواضيعهم, لكن هذا الظرف الطارئ الذي امر به و لا بوسعي ان اعمل اكثر من هذا حالياً

لكن لكم الفرصة الان لاعادة كتابة ردودكم و مواضيعكم..

بالنسبة للأختراق

الاختراق لم يحدث من خلال المنتدى او موقع الكنيسة مُطلقاً

الاختراق حدث عن طريق موقع اخر شخصي مستضاف على السيرفر, و هذا الموقع مُهمل و متروك و فيه ثغرات جديدة اخرها صدر اليوم و امس تتيح الاختراق الذي حصل

للأسف, هذه الغلطة البسيطة هي غلطة شخصية اعتذر عنها لكن تم تلافيها و تم حذف الموقع الاخر من سيرفرنا بكامل ملفاته التي تتضمن ملفات الاختراق..


هذا كل ما حصل, لكن اثبتنا فيه قدرتنا الدائمة على الرجوع و الأستمرار حتى لو خسرنا 5 ايام, فهذا لا شئ مقارنة بالمسيرة التي سرناها و نسيرها, 5 ايام لا شئ مقارنة بالسنين الفائتة و القادمة..

تعلمنا من اخطاءنا و لن نكررها مستقبلاً, فنحن الان اقوى من يوم امس, و أأمن تقنياً لأننا تعلمنا من خطأنا القديم و اكتسبنا قدرات جديدة في استرجاع المنتدى و السيرفر بصورة اسرع تحسباً للمستقبل..

لكن ننوه انه من الافضل تغيير كلمة المرور في المنتدى, للأمان و الاطمئنان..

الاسترجاع اخذ وقتاً اكثر من اللازم و ذلك بسبب محاولة مراجعة السيرفر بالكامل و معرفة الخطأ لتلافيه, اضافة الى ان قاعدة البيانات بالعربي صعبة الاسترجاع احيانا و تحتاج الى تصليح و تظبيط..

هذا ما حصل بصورة مختصرة, و الان رجعنا و رجعت مسيرتنا, خسرنا 5 ايام نعم, لنا نعوضها بمجهودنا و بتعاوننا

لتكن لنا هذه انطلاقة جديدة, و خطوات مليئة بالثقة اننا لن نتوقف و لا احد يستطيع على ايقاف مسيرتنا

سنبقى صرحاً مسيحياً شامخاً مفتخراً بالمسيح و صليبه...

لنتعاون معاً في ارجاع مواضيعنا و ردودنا, و لنتعاون في ذكر المنتدى في صلواتنا ان يديم الرب حمايته لنا..

سلام و نعمة


----------



## القسيس محمد (12 سبتمبر 2008)

ماى روك
دائما يقظ
ودائما سيظل منتدى الكنيسه فى الافاق
ومش مشكله المواضيع هنكتب غيرها واكتر منها كمان
بنعمه ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح

يا رب احفظ هذا المنتدى من جميع محاولات ايقافه 
او اى ضرر 
سلام المسيح معك وربنا يبارك فى حياتك
ابانوب


----------



## Mor Antonios (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*30:30:30:

**:new5:**:17_1_34[1]::new5:
الرب يسوع المسيح يباركك اخينا الحبيب ماي روك وجميع المشرفين والاعضاء في هذا المنتدى المبارك.*
*اخي الحبيب لو لم يكن هذا المنتدى قد هز عرش  ابليس ..لما حاولوا اختراقه...لكن اقول آمين وآمين ان المنتدى هز عرش ابليس وجنودة واتبعاعه ووصل صوت تذمر اعوان الشيطان الى اذان ابليس الذي حاول ان يدمر هذا المنتدى لكي يعطي الراحة لاتباعه...
لكن شكرا لله الذي يقودنا دائما من نصر الى نصر والرب يبارك المنتدى باعضائة باسم سيدنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد.*
​


----------



## ارووجة (12 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكرالله على كل شـــــي
ربنا يديــــــم منتدانااااااا للابد 
رب المجد معنا  طبعا لذلك نحنا اقوى من اي شي 
مهما عملو وحاااااولو يعملوووو  رح  يبقى المنتدى صاااااااامد  ورح يبقى متوااااااااجد للابد 
الحق عمروووو مابروووووووووح
ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي روك ويقويك  
ربنااااااااااا الحامي
ونشــــكر الله ^_^


----------



## Rosetta (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*السيد المسيح مستحيل انه ينسى كنيسته و  ابناؤه.و خصوصا عندما يقف الشر امامها,,
الرب المسيح معنا دايما و مع المنتدى دا,,,
و يا رب يبارك المنتدى و اعضاءه جميعا و يحمينا من كل شر,,و يقويك يا My rock*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (12 سبتمبر 2008)

استاذنا الحبيب و الرائع روك
كما تقول اخي الحبيب
تستمر المسيرة و لن تتوقف ..
لانه لا احد على وجه الارض يستطيع أن يقف امام كلمة الرب القدوس
يحاولون الكذب و التدليس في حق كنيستنا الالكترونية الحبيبه .. فيفضحهم لسانهم
يجاهدون لضرب الفرقة بين خدام الموقع فيصطدمون بمحبه الروح التي تملأ قلوبنا ..
يفتحون نيرانهم لحذف الحقائق من موقعنا فترتد عليهم و تصيبهم ..

*الرب الهنا الحي القدوس يعضد خدمتك*
*ويقويك *
*ويساند بروحه القدوس كلمات فمك ..*
*فتستمر خدمتك ..*
*و تبارك بكلمتك ..*
*واثقين في وعده الالهي ..*​ 
*Mat 10:32​*​ فكل من يعترف بي قدام الناس أعترف أنا أيضا به قدام أبي الذي في السماوات

Rom 10:9 لأنك إن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت.

Rev 3:5 من يغلب فذلك سيلبس ثيابا بيضا، ولن أمحو اسمه من سفر الحياة، وسأعترف باسمه أمام أبي وأمام ملائكته.​


----------



## استفانوس (12 سبتمبر 2008)

[q-bible] 
*أَبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ لَنْ تَقْوَى عَلَيْهَا*​[/q-bible]

الى الامام ياجند السلام​​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*بسم يسوع المسيح إلهنا الحي*​ 
*أولآ نهنيء نفسنا على رجوع منتدانا الغالي منتدى الكنيسة *​ 
*بعد المحاولة الفاشلة للاختراق وبعد ساعات معدودة فقط تم استرجاعة*​ 
*نشكر ربنا على كل شيء لان كل ما يعمل .. يعمل للخير للذين يحبون الرب*​ 
*وكل حاجة هاتتعوض وهاترجع احسن من الاول اي موضوع او رد هانرجعة تاني*​ 
*بمحبتنا و بمجهودنا واخلاصنا لكنيستنا ومنتدانا الغالي*​ 
*اللي حصل دا زود عندنا الحماس اكتر واكتر *​ 
*والمنتدى هايرجع مش زي الاول بس لا .. هايرجع احسن كمان *​ 
*بالتعاون والمحبة والاحترام المتبادل بينا هانرتقي بمنتدانا واكثر واكثر*​ 
*احنا كمسيحيين مؤمنيين بالإله الحي ربنا يسوع المسيح*​ 
*لا نعرف الفشل ولا نعرف الاحباط ولا نعرف الحزن او الخوف*​ 
*لاننا اقوياء بالمسيح الرب يسوع الهنا ومخلصنا*​ 
*ونشكر زعيم الانترنت ابن ملك الملوك My Rock *​ 
*على مجهوده الراااااااااااااائع في أسترجاع المنتدى *​ 
*بكل مهارة وهمة ونشاط وبقوة من يد الرب*​ 
*ولنرفع صلاة كلنا الى الهنا الحي القدوس*​ 
*بأن يحمي منتدانا ويحمي ابنه My Rock من اي شر وشبة شر*​ 
*لتدوم كلمة الرب وكلمة الحق مرفوعين عاليا والى الآبد*​ 
*سلام ومحبة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح تكون مع الجميع*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*نشكر رب المجد علي سلامة منتدى الكنيسة*

*ولينشر نور المسيح في العالم كله*

*ربنا يباركك يا روك*​


----------



## فادية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*بسم الصليب  على المنتدى  *
*ربنا يديمه  لينا  دايما  *
*وانت  يا روك  ايد  ربنا  الي  بتعمل  لحفظ  هذا  الصرح  الشامخ *
*ربنا يحافظ  عليك  ويحيمك  ويحفظ  المنتدى  من كل  شر  وشبه  شر *​


----------



## صوت الرب (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*مبروك علينا هذه العودة المليئة بالقوة و النشاط*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*ربنا معاك ديما يا ماي روك بدل ميهكرو يردو علي اسالتنا لية الخف دة*


----------



## mero_engel (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*مش مهم اي حاجه فقدناها *
*المهم رجعلنا المنتدي من جديد*
*واكيد هنبقي في قمه سعدتنا واحنا بالنزل المواضيع اللي فقدت كلها من تاني*
*ربنا يحافظ علي منتدانا الغالي*
*ويحافظ عليك يا روك*
*ويعينك دايما علي نشر كلمته ولتمجيد اسمه*​


----------



## جيلان (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*نشكر ربنا ان المنتدى رجع بالسلامة
مش مهم خمس ايام 
هى فعلا خسارة قليلة بالنسبة لمشوار المنتدى الطويل
ربنا فعلا اتمجد و روك دايما يقظ
ربنا يباركك ويحميك ويحمى المنتدى من شرورهم*


----------



## dodi lover (12 سبتمبر 2008)

ماى روك

ايها القائد العظيم


ان شاء الله نعيد ما فاتنا و5 أيام ليسوا بشئ 

سنزيد من مشاراكتنا وسنعيد كتابة مواضيعنا


لا تقلق 

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (12 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه 








في الاول تسلم ايديك يا My Rock على انك رجعت المنتدى في فترة بسيطه


بامانه انا من الصبح دخلت واتخنقت من اللي حصل وصليت للرب ان تقدرو تثبتو للناس 


دي ان كلمة ربنا اعظم منهم ومن افعالهم مهما حاولو يعملو 


وهي هي الاساليب الشيطانيه في محاربة كلمة الرب


هو الشيطان دايما بيحارب كلمة ربنا وهما بيتبعو تعاليم دينهم بانهم يهربو بدل ما يردو


ويدمرو بدل ما يبنو ويهدمو كل شي جميل بدل ما يحافظو عليه 


وطبعا من اللي حصل اصلا نقدر نعرف انهم بيحاولو يهربو من الحوارات الدينيه لانهم مش قدها


بس متل ما اتفضلو الاخوه  كلمة الرب اقوى من اي فعل شيطاني ايا كان 


ربنا يقوي جميع المهتمين بالمنتدى ويعوضهم عن تعبهم خير 


ويقدركم تضلو دايما كلمة ربنا اللي بتفيد الكتيرين وانا وحده منهم 


 مش راح اقول مبروك رجوع المنتدى لانو اصلا راح يضل موجود دايما باذن الله


بس راح اقول حمدلله على سلامته من الضربه اللي حاولو ياثرو عليه فيها بس هو  باذن الله بيصير احسن من الاول بفضلها





سلام وبركة الرب تحل على كل محبيه




​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*مبروك لرجوع المنتدى بخير ....وشكرا لروك عين المنتدى الساهره بنعمه المسيح *


----------



## al safer_3 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*ادلة نجاح كثيرة وكبيرة *

*لولا وجود مثل لروك وعلى هذه الدرجة من الكفائه العلمية في مجال الحماية وغيرة لكان مصير المنتدى النسف من اول يوم له . *

*ومتنساش يا روك الحماية اللى من فوق . *​


----------



## al kharek (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*سلام المسيح مع الجميع 
شكرا للمسيح 
شكرا ماي روك 

اساليب صبيانيه غير مسئوله من همج الانترنت ...... ما هي الاستفاده الان ؟؟؟؟ حمله لتدمير المنتدي لانه يكشف الرسول ... هل ذنب المنتدي كشف من تتبعون؟؟؟ 
هل ذنب المنتدي كشف عوره الشيطان؟؟؟ 

بدل من الحوار لا تعرفون الا الهدم والتدمير .... فقط 
يا هاكر العرب الحفاه بدلا من التدمير و الهدم ناقشوا الامور بالعقل لان الكنيسه لا تقدروا ان تهدموها ..فتعقلوا و ارجعوا لعقلكم و احسبوا ما هي الاستفاده و المكاسب و ما هي الخسائر 
اعتقد سمعتكم اصبحت في الحضيض لانكم تجرأتم علي الكنيسه العربيه .
المسيح يحافظ علي الكنيسه العربيه و يبارك الخدمه و سنزيد الخدمه لمجد اسمه القدوس و لفضح ابليس المنجوس.*


----------



## Eva Maria (12 سبتمبر 2008)

ليبارك الرب هذا المنتدى ويحفظه من كل شر 

ومهما حاول طيور الظلام اطفاء نور الحقيقه فهم خائبون دائما 

مبروك لنا عوده المنتدى مع ان غيابه كان لفتره بسيطه 

وليحفظ لنا الاخ ماي روك الذي جعل من هذا المنتدى عائله وصرحا عظيما لنا 

وسلام المسيح مع جميع الاعضاء المباركين في حياتهم


----------



## enass (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*ولا يهمك اخي روك

الله يكون معك ويقويك
المهم انو رجعنا

شكرا على تعبك معنا*


----------



## kalimooo (12 سبتمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم
> 
> الاحبة في المسيح.. الاخوة و الاخوات
> 
> ...





18[q-bible] فاني الحق اقول لكم الى ان تزول السماء و الارض لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل 5: 19 فمن نقض احدى هذه الوصايا الصغرى و علم الناس هكذا يدعى اصغر في ملكوت السماوات 

[/q-bible]


*الله ينصرك ماي روك على اعداء الرب يسوع
نشكر الله على استعادة منتدانا الحبيب
بهمتك ورعاية الرب يسوع ستتكسر رؤسهم 
على صخرة الرب
سلام المسيح للجميع
*​


----------



## al safer_3 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*سؤال يا روك *

*كم ساعة استمر المنتدى تحت سيطرة هؤلاء الصبيان ؟؟؟؟؟؟

وما الذي تحصلوا عليه فترة بقائهم في المنتدى ؟ 


*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (12 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤال يا روك
> 
> كم ساعة استمر المنتدى تحت سيطرة هؤلاء الصبيان ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> وما الذي تحصلوا عليه فترة بقائهم في المنتدى ؟



*حوالي ساعة الا ربع مش متاكد بس هي تقريبا*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*ولا كملوا 5 دقايق يوم مخترق روك كان لسا داخل نشكر ربنا*​


----------



## sameh7610 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*اذ كان الرب معنا فمن علينا

يا الهى الحنان الذى صلبت عنا نحن الخطاه 

لكى تفدينا وتنجينا من عدو الخير

كن مع اخينا ماى روك وقويه

واحفظ منتداك لكى يصل كلامك لكل محتاج

ان يرتوى من ماء الحياة

الرب يبارك حياتك ماى روك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2008)

* هذا هو حال الشجر  المثمر ..
نشكر ا لمسيح على أنه لم يسمح بهدم المكان الذى   يبشر  بأسمه القدووس .
 و لا نستطيع ان ننكر فضل روك فهو الحارس ألامين على منتدانا ا لغالى على قلوبنا  كلنا .. كا ن وقت بسيط وخساره لا تذكر .
يكفى أننا عدنا وبالتأكيد أقوى من الاول فمرحباً بعوودة المنتدى لينا وعودتنا نحن ليه .*


----------



## BITAR (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*ايها الرب القدير*
*مانح البركه*
*مانح الخير*
*مانح كل العطايا*
*والذى يعطى النجاح ايضا*
*(فكان الله مع يوسف فكان يوسف رجلا ناجحا)*
*امنح عطاياك كلها ل ماى روك*
*الذى يبذل مجهودا خارقه لخدمه اسمك القدوس*
*نجح يارب كل اعماله*
*وامنع عنه وعن منتدانا كل شر وشبه شر*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة ولا يهمك ياروك بجد عادى و ربنا يعوض المنتدى بمواضيع كتييييييييييييييير و احلى من اللى ضاع كمان ولا يهمك و انشاءالله المنتدى هيكون احسن من الاول كمان وكلنا سوا نرفع اسم المتتدى زى ما اتعودنا و متزعلش نفسك انت والمشرفين اللى وى العسل دول هترجعوا كل حاجة تمام و احنا معاكوا انشاءالله*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*مش عارفة اقول ايه بس كل الى اقدر اقوله عمرى مكنت اتوقع انى بحب المنتدى كدة 

او بحس انه بيتى فعلا زى ما الصبح كنت مدمرة لكنى كنت واثقة فى مسيحى 

الى هيستخدم ماى روك فى روجوع المنتدى 

وانا كان على الخمس ايام نحن قادرون فى خلال يومين بالحب والمحبة والتعاون الى بينا 

نرجع خمس سنون وليس خمس ايام 

بشكر يال هى من كل قلبى بشكر ياماى روك انك رجة تانى بمستنا لينا بعد الدموع 

ربنا يحميك يابيتى ويحفظك من كل شر وشبه شر​*


----------



## Fadie (13 سبتمبر 2008)

لسة مفيش جهة اعلنت مسئوليتها عن الحادث؟


----------



## antonius (13 سبتمبر 2008)

عندما سطع النور...خاف ابناء الظلمة
عندما ذكر المسيح...وبدانا نصل للقمة
وعم الفرح في كنيستنا...ووصل صوتنا بالهمة

خاف ابناء الظلمة....

جعلوا الحقد سلاحهم...وقلوبهم ملئتها السُّمّة 
فقدوا السيطرة والاخلاق...فقدوا حتى الذمة!
فاستخدموا ارخص الطرق...فقادوا ضد المسيح هجمة

خاف ابناء الظلمة

ظنوا انهم سيسكتون ابناء النور...ويلبسوا هم العمّة
نسوا ان عندنا روك...حامي الكلمة وفي المنتدى صخرة
لن تقوى ابواب الجحيم علينا...وانتم امامها اسهل لقمة 

خاف ابناء الظلمة

مهما فعلتم يا جبناء...نور المسيح سيضيء الامة
ومهما رخصت اساليبكم...سيبقى هنا الصوت الحر وحوار الكلمة 
وصدقوني يا ايها المحمديون...صوتنا سيبقى يهز استار الكعبة

خاف ابناء الظلمة
.....
.....
....
.....
ربنا يحفضك يا روك ويبارك تعبك...ومبروك للجميع عودة المنتدى سالما..ومبروك للمسلمين كشف ضعفهم الذي وصل لهذه الدرجة المضحكة..


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (13 سبتمبر 2008)

نرجو من الله القدير أن يستخدم هذا المنتدى المبارك لمجد اسمة القدوس ولاجل خلاص الانفس وان يكون سبب بركة لكل من يبحث عن الحق بعقله وفكره وقلبه 
اخى الحبيب
*My Rock* 
*الرب يستخدمك لاجل مجد اسمه القدوس ولاجل خلاص الانفس وكلى ثقه ان كل من يقدم عمل بالمنتدى فهو يقدمها حبا فى المسيح ورغبه فى نشر تعاليمه الساميه الذى سيعوضهم عن اتعابهم عوضا سمائيا باقيا غير فان له المجد الدائم الى الابد امين *


----------



## amjad-ri (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*بسم الصليب على المنتدى 
ربنا يديمه لينا دايما ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*مجدا لاسم الرب*
* الحارس  والساهر علي عمل اولاده دائما*
* لانه لم ولن يسمح بان كينسته تجرب من قبل عدونا*
*مجدا لاسمك القدوس ياربنا الحبيب*
*اخي العزيز ماي روك *
*مش مهم اي مواضيع لانها تتعوض طبعا*
*المهم ان ربنا انقذ منتدي الكنيسه في الوقت المناسب*
*وربنا يباركك علي تعبك ومجهودك*
*ويحافظ علي منتدي الكينسه من شر عدونا*

*انا افتكرت كلمات ترنيمه جميله جدا*
*اسمها *
*دوسي يا نفسي بعز دايما علي الشيطان*
*مش ممكن راح اهتز دا يسوع ايداني ايمان*

*وان هاجت الدنيا حواليا ابليس مش راح يقوي علي*
*طول ما يسوع ماسك بايديا وايماني ان ذراعه قويه*


*طبعا  معني الكلمات معروف*
*فمهما كانت قوة ابليس واعونه*
*احنا معنا رب الجنود*
*خالق الكون*
*ربنا معاك يا روك وانت وكل اللي قائمين علي المنتدي*
​


----------



## ميرنا (13 سبتمبر 2008)

مش مهم يا روك اى مشاركة اتحذفت املهم اننا نقدر ننزلها تانى 

يدوم صليبك يا زلمة ​


----------



## faris sd4l (13 سبتمبر 2008)

امبارح حاولت افوت المنتدى و استغربت انه كان عطلان و هلا لما فتت استغربت انه عدد مشاركاتي اقل من اول لكن لما قرأت الموضوع فهمت القصة

الحمدلله على رجعة منتدانا الغالي و أبدا مش مشكلة 5 أيام قدام السنوات اللي مروا الله يحميلنا المنتدى و يخليلنا اياك اخوي روك و يعوض تعب محبتك

بكرر السؤال هو مفيش ولا حدا اعلن مسؤشويته عن الاختراق ؟؟!!

سلام المسيح يحفظنا و يحفظكم​


----------



## Scofield (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*طبعا ده لو دل على شئ يدل على حقارتهم و جهلهم فى الرد على المواضيع التى فضحتهم و فضحت رسولهم و شيوخهم و اسلامهم المفضوح اساسا فهؤلاء اولاد النساء التى يشبهن الكلب و الحمار كما قال عليهم حبيبهم المصطفى لا يستطيعو اى شئ سوى التدمير و التخريب فهذه عادة رسولهم الجبان الذى كان يقتل الناس حتى يدخلو فى دينه الفاشل*
*عموما مبروك رجوع المنتدى و يارب متتكررش تانى مرة*


----------



## rana1981 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الحمدالله على رجعت منتدانا  
سلام المسيح للجميع


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 سبتمبر 2008)

Fadie قال:


> لسة مفيش جهة اعلنت مسئوليتها عن الحادث؟



ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2008)

مش مهم اى مشاركات او مواضيع ضاعت يا روك 
المهم انى منتدانا رجع تانى ينور صفحات الانترنت 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
ويقويك ​


----------



## holiness (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الرب يبارككم ويحميكم والمنتدى عامل ضجة في المنتديات الاسلامية ههههه 

الرب يبارككم يا ابطال المسيح


----------



## Rosetta (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*على فكرة احنا مش لازم نزعل على الاختراق الفاشل اللي حصل من دي المجموعة الفاشلة,,
عارفين ليه؟؟
لانه دا دليل كتير وضح على انه منتدانا ليه اهمية كبيرة و صدى واضح على باقي المنتديات..و عم يقهر كتير من دي المنتديات اللي وقفت عاجزة عن الرد امامه..
و انه اكيد عم يشكل هم كبير للجماعة دي!!!!
بس نشكر ربنا على رجوع منتدانا الغالي,و اكيد هيبقى نجمة تضوي باسم سيدنا المسيح,,
و افتكرت العبارة دي,,*

*(((لا يلقى بحجارة الا الشجرة المثمرة)))*


----------



## Tabitha (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*مبروك رجوع المنتدى بقوة 
الرب يحميكم ويبارككم :sami73:*


----------



## ginajoojoo (13 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكر المسيح على سلامة المنتدى وعلى رعايته ليه دايما


> لكن اثبتنا فيه قدرتنا الدائمة على الرجوع و الأستمرار حتى لو خسرنا 5 ايام, فهذا لا شئ مقارنة بالمسيرة التي سرناها و نسيرها, 5 ايام لا شئ مقارنة بالسنين الفائتة و القادمة..​


حتى لو خسرنا سنة كاملة ايضا ليس بشئ امام استمرار الخدمة ..امام استمرار منتدى روحنا فيه
ربنا يباركك دايما ويملاك حكمة ياروك
[q-bible]لاني انا اعطيكم فما و حكمة لا يقدر جميع معانديكم ان يقاوموها او يناقضوها (لو  21 :  15​[/q-bible]
[q-bible]من اجل ذلك نحن ايضا منذ يوم سمعنا لم نزل مصلين و طالبين لاجلكم ان تمتلئوا من معرفة مشيئته في كل حكمة و فهم روحي (كو  1 :  9​[/q-bible]​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

_*ربنا يقويك يا روك ويباركك ويبارك المنتدى بكل اعضاءه​*_


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى الحبيب ماى روك 
++ أهنئك وأهنئ أنفسنا بعودة هذا الصرح العظيم ، وبهذه الخسارة التافهة ، التى لم يكونوا يقصدونها ، بل يقصدون تدمير  الموقع كله ، وهم بالطبع قد تكلفوا الكثير جداً جداً ، فإذا بالخسارة بهذه المحدودية .
+++ إنهم يعلون الإستغاثات ، فى كل مواقعهم ، طالبين الغوث ، من الرعب الذى تسببه لهم كلمة الحق ، من النور ،الذى يشعه هذا المنتدى ، فطيور الظلام لاتحتمل النور .
++++ ولكن الرب وعد بأن كلمته لن تقيد ، ووعد بأن أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها ، وأن كل آلة صورت ضد كنيسته ، لن تنجح .
++++ فشكراً للرب ، على معونته وحمايته .
+++++++ وألف مبروك ، على مواصلة المسيرة ، والعودة ، بقوة أعظم .


----------



## veansea (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يحمى يا روك ويعوضك ويعوض تعبك


----------



## مينا 188 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رغم انه اثار قلقى ولو لحظات 
ورغم ما قالوه من اهانات وشتائم 
نقول لهم نحن كنا ونكون وسنكون 
بدأنا ونستمر وسنستمر 
رغم حقدكم  رغم عمى قلبكم رغم اساليبكم 
الملتويه لن تقدروا علينا ببركه ربنا يسوع المسيح 
نحن منقشون على كفه كيف يتخيل لكم ان تسطيعوا ازيتنا 
ان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا 
شكرا روك على مجهوداتك فى استرجاع المنتدى 
ربنا معانا ويحمينا دايما ويحسسنا دايما انه قريب مننا *​


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

30:  الحمد لله 30:



صدقنى انا سمعت من واحد صاحبى اللى حصل لانى بقالى كتير مد خلتش وكانى بيتى تعرض لهجوم وحاولت ادخل المنتدى امبارح ومعرفتش .

وسرحت فى كثير من الاعضاء الذى لم اشاهدهم مره اخرى وزعلت على امنيه كنت اتمناها ولن تتحقق اذا تم الغاء المنتدى وهى ان اكون من الاعضاء المباركين .


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

مينا 188 قال:


> *رغم انه اثار قلقى ولو لحظات
> ورغم ما قالوه من اهانات وشتائم
> نقول لهم نحن كنا ونكون وسنكون
> بدأنا ونستمر وسنستمر
> ...



ياحماعه على فكره مينا هو اللى فاللى الموضوع ده وقال له وكان قرب يعيط 

شكرا يامينا على محبتك


----------



## sosana (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الف مبروك لرجوع المنتدى يا روك 
والمواضيع مش مشكلة هتتعمل غيرها و هنرجع زي الاول و احسن كمان مليون مرة 
ربنا يحافظ على المنتدى و يحميه من عدو الخير


----------



## K A T Y (13 سبتمبر 2008)

_*الف مبروك ياروك لرجوع المنتدي تاني لينا*_

_*وربنا دايما معانا وهيحافظ عليه *_

_*ربنا يحميه ويقويك ياروك *_
​


----------



## ابن الفادي (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*+ ان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا*
*+ وابواب الجحيم لن تقوي علي كنيستنا*
*+ الف مبروك علي العوده سالمين*
*+ لا تحزنوا علي ما ضاع طالما انكم قادرين علي استرجاعة *
*+ الرب يرعي كنيسته وابناءه ومنتداه ...امين*


----------



## ايرينى جورج (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*ربنا معانا ويحافظ علينا و على منتدانا *
*ونشكر ربنا ان مافيش خساير كبيرة وبعدين رجع خمس ايام رقم خمسة كويس علشان الحسدهههههههههه ومايكونش  انشاءاللة فى خساير تانى ابدا شكرا ليك ياماى روك *​


----------



## الانبا ونس (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*ربنا يبارك مجهودك ياروك ولا يهمك يا برنس 

ربنا حامى المنتدى ​*


----------



## mansor1_2000 (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*نشكر الرب على حمايتة لنا ولمنتدانا الغالى*
*الرب يحفظكم ويبارك خدمتكم أخى الحبيب My Rock ودائما من نجاح الى نجاح*
*فبينما القافلة تسير الكلاب تعوى*
*وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها هذا وعد الهى للكنيسة *
*فحاميها صخر الدهور*
*شكرا لتعب محبتك ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يديم تعب محبتك اخي روك و ما يهم المهم ان المنتدى رجع و بخير و فدوة الـ 5 ايام للمنتدى و لكل الاعضاء ما يهم المهم ان الكنيسة باقية باقية رغم انف كل المصاعب..
يا رب يحمي كنيسته من كل اذى +++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## R0O0O0KY (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*الف الف مبروك رجوع المنتدى يا مى روك 

و يارب دائما يحمى منتدانا

أبواب الجحيم لم تقوى عليها​*


----------



## esambraveheart (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*الاختراق و الاساليب الهمجيه هي  اسلحة الضعفاء ..العاجزين ..الكارهين للحق ..والذين يخشون نور الحقيقه لانه يفضح ارجاسهم و يزعج شياطينهم في اوكارها .

و لذلك ..نصرخ باعلي صوت في وجه كل همجي يظن ان اختراق مواقعنا سيسكتنا و يخرس صوت الحقيقه الذي يكرهه كل ضال و لا يطيق سماعه

" لن  نكف عن فضح شياطينكم و كشف ارجاسكم  مهما  فعلتم "

و ستدفعون ثمن همجيتكم تلك غاليا
*


----------



## milad hanna (15 سبتمبر 2008)

الف مبروك لعودة المنتدى  يارب بارك فى هذا المنتدى واجعله سبب لخلاص النفوس واجعلنا يارب اداة فى يديك تستخدمها لمجد اسمك القدوس  --- امين


----------



## الانبا ونس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*بدات اخاف على المنتدى​*


----------



## My Rock (15 سبتمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *بدات اخاف على المنتدى​*


 

لا ما تخافيش!


----------



## ميرنا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

لا يا انبا ونس مش تخافى ايد ربنا شغالة وروك ميتخفش عليه ​


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 سبتمبر 2008)

المنتدى وراه واحد اعتقد من المصنفين عالميا 
روووووك 
ربنا يحميك ياروك​


----------



## hesseny2000 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

اولا مبروك ع الجميع عودة المنتدي الرائع 
وشكر عظيم المدد للاخ الصخرة علي عمله الطيب الرائع 

ثانيا 



> الرب يسوع المسيح يباركك اخينا الحبيب ماي روك وجميع المشرفين والاعضاء في هذا المنتدى المبارك.
> اخي الحبيب لو لم يكن هذا المنتدى قد هز عرش ابليس ..لما حاولوا اختراقه...لكن اقول آمين وآمين ان المنتدى هز عرش ابليس وجنودة واتبعاعه ووصل صوت تذمر اعوان الشيطان الى اذان ابليس الذي حاول ان يدمر هذا المنتدى لكي يعطي الراحة لاتباعه...
> لكن شكرا لله الذي يقودنا دائما من نصر الى نصر والرب يبارك المنتدى باعضائة باسم سيدنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد.



هل المقصود باعوان ابليس الاخوة المسلمين 

؟!!!!!!!؟

يا اختي العزيزة انت ترفعي من قدر ابليس ليصبح لديه خبرة تكنولوجيا 
كده هياخد ابليس مقلب  ف نفسه  ​


----------



## faris sd4l (16 سبتمبر 2008)

> يا اختي العزيزة انت ترفعي من قدر ابليس ليصبح لديه خبرة تكنولوجيا
> كده هياخد ابليس مقلب ف نفسه


عنجد ضحكتي يا شيخ مش مذكور عندكم انه ابليس كان تاني واحد بعد الله
يعني انتا اللي شكلك مستقل فيه يا شيخ *يعني* هو بيطلع ابو التكنولوجيا كلها​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*اخي ماي روك اوجه لك رساله من الرب لك

"فيحاربونك ولا يقدرون عليك لاني أنا معك"​*


----------



## سيزار (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا موجود


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*اسم الصليب *
*وكأن قلبى بجد توقف عن النبض*
*لا يسعنى اى كلام ولا عارف حتى اقول اية *
*بس اشكر ربنا كل الشكر على رجوع المنتدى من تانى بخير *
*واشكر تعب كل من ساهم فى ارجاعة *
*ربنا يبارك عمل كل اخوتى *
*ولربنا المجد الدائم امين*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*ربنا يحافظ علي المنتدي 
لو مكنش المنتدي ناجح وغايظهم مكنوش حاربوة
يا رب يخليلنا منتدانا الجميل 
بصراحة انا مبقتش اقدر استغني عن المنتدي ولو يوم واحد
ان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا
ربنا يقويك يا  اخونا العزيز ماي روك
ويجعل المنتدي سبب خلاص وبركة للكثيرين*


----------



## الوداعة (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً ليسوع المسيح أولاً, مجداً وإكراماً للثالوث القدوس ، و شكراً للحبيب الغالى my rock و جميع المشرفين على هذا الجهد العظيم ، لقد هزمت الكنيسة إبليس فى حربة عليها ،ولكنها صمدت تقول له < دائماً معنا قوة الصليب  ويسوع إبنها فى حضنها >   أنتم هم نور العالم . رب المجد يسوع المسبح يحافظ على كل من ساهم فى هذا المنتدى العظيم لكى يرتقى و يرفرف فى أرجاء المسكونة و بشفاعة العظيمة أم النور مريم من كل شر وتجربه و فعل الشيطان ومؤامرة الناس الأشرار. لتدوم كلمة الرب عاليه شامخه إلى الأبد​


----------



## ramy9000 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكر ربنا يسوع المسيح ع رجوع المنتدى


----------



## go love (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بشكر ربنا اوى على  حفاظة على منتدى الكنيسة اللي بجد كل انسان مسيحى محتاج اوى ان يكون مشترك في لان فعلا كلنا بنشوف وبنسمع وبنقرا فى المنتدى عن كلمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح
ربنا يقف مع كل شخص بيساهم فى بناء وتقدم المنتدى
ويقف مع الاخوة المشرفين والمسؤلين عن المنتدة
واكيد  دايما بنتعلم من اخطاءنا........................................

ولا نخف
*اذا كان اللة معنا فمن علينا*


----------



## ramy saba (30 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يحافظ علية ببركة القديسين وام النور


----------



## sadgirl (4 أكتوبر 2008)

هل هذا منتدي مارمينا ام تغير اسمه وكيفية الدخول عليه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 أكتوبر 2008)

sadgirl قال:


> هل هذا منتدي مارمينا ام تغير اسمه وكيفية الدخول عليه


 
لا دا منتدى الكنيسة من اول ما اتفتح لحد دلوقتي


----------



## iam_with_you (5 أكتوبر 2008)

لا تدع الفرصة بكل من احاط بك بالشر ان تنهزم بل قاوم ومن ورائك سوف يسندك دائما


----------



## iam_with_you (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*ولا يهمك*

دائما معاك ولا نخزلك
ممكن تعتبرونى صديق للمنتدى 
انا عضوة جديدة ومن رائى منى اى شى غلط فارجو بالتنية كى لا اخطئ مرة اخرى


----------



## يوسف عطية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام والنعمة لكل القائمين على المنتدى ولكن احب اعرفكم ياخواتى اننى ذوهلت عندما فتحت صفحة المنتدى وشاهدت امكانيتة وموضوعاتة


----------



## يوسف عطية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

اسال ربنا يسوع المسيح ان يعطكيم الصحة والعافية وسنين مديدة وصلوات جميع القديسين وبالاخص السيدة العذاء ام النور مريم


----------



## الباب (8 أكتوبر 2008)

> ​


[/0 لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ) عزيزى الروك اكمل المسيره لانه هناك من يدافع عنكم  فكلمة الرب لن ولا يقوى عليها احد  الرب يقوى ايمانكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم اختكم فى المسيح ( الباب )COLOR]​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ما دام الله معنا فمن علينل الرب يعوضك خير و يساعدك
و المنتدى رجع احسن من الاول بعد شهر من الاختراق


----------



## لوقا عادل (10 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## سانت تريزا (12 أكتوبر 2008)

استطيع كل شيئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى


----------



## bashaeran (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*الله نورى . ويسوع خلاصي . ورح القدس مرشدي . فانا لا اخاف وانت لا تخاف ما دومت تعمل مع الرب هذا ما عندي*


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (12 أكتوبر 2008)

ان كان الرب معنا............؟
وان صرنا نحن معه..................؟
ولو كنا منقوشين على كفه..............................................................ز
ولو وعد من يمسكم يمس حدقه عينه .....................................................................................................ز
محروسين محروسين الرب يبارك ويكمل عمله ويتمجد فيكم وبكم


----------



## فادي البغدادي (13 أكتوبر 2008)

إن كان الله معنا ، فمن علينا ؟
مشكورة جهودكم ...  و سيبقى منتدانا صرحاً ايمانيا ً شامخاً و ستبقى الكنيسة مؤسَّسة على المسيح وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها ..

ألا يكفيهم  الارهاب الفكري و الفعلي الذي تميــّــزوا به بجدارة ، ليضيفوا  لرصيدهم المميـّـز ارهابا ً جديدا ً هو الارهاب الالكتروني و أختراق المواقع و قرصنتها ؟؟؟ سبحانك يا رب ! دائما ً يستخدمون الامور بسلبية و يسخرونها بسلبية للحصول على نتائج سلبية .. اللهم يا رب أفتح بصيرتهم لمعرفتك .. آميــــــــــــن


----------



## سمير داود (14 أكتوبر 2008)

اناسعيد بمشاركتي في هذا المنتدي الروحي


----------



## إلهنا إله قلوب (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ستكونون مضطهدين لأجل أسمي 
هيك الرب ألنا و الرب يكون معك على صغار العقول وشكراً للرب لأنك موجود أنت وكل القائمين على هالمنتدى​


----------



## White_Heart (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ماي روك انتا صخرة منتدانا .. ربنا يخليك و يوفقك ...


----------



## Jesus Saves (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم وعملكم وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها*


----------



## vetaa (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الحمدلله ان المنتدى بخير ودايما هيبقى بخير
لانه مبنى على الصخر الغير قابل للكسر

وربنا يخليك لينا يا روك
ويبارك فيك
ويقويك دايما وبجد كل الشكر ليك على كل حاجة بتعملها 
ربنا يوفقك دايما


----------



## twety (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*الحمدلله عدت بخير*
*ونشكر ربنا على كل حال*
*ربنا يحرس المنتدى من اى شر او شبه شر*
*ومن مكايد ابليس واعوانه*

*انت فعلا صخرة منتدانا*
*ربنا يقويك ياروك *


----------



## losivertheprince (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام المسيح

الأوغاد عااااااااااااااااااااامة انا مكنتش هنا والا كنت 

كنت 
كنت 
كنت هعيط لو حصل حاجة بس اشوفهم 
وانا هدعى ربنا يهديهم*​


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

يشكر اللة علي سلامة المنتدي


----------



## ابن المصلوب (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الرب معك


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (27 أكتوبر 2008)

لنا ثقه فى من احبنا ونقشنا على كفه 
ان ابواب الجحيم سوف لاتقوى ابدا
ومهما تكون حصينه ستسقط الاسوار
ومهما تكون قدراتهم الهنا ينظر ويطالب
وهو القائل كل صباح لنا لاتخف
فاذا كان معنا فمن علينا


----------



## farh (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا"  يا   رب على هالموقع


----------



## zama (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا معاك


----------



## jojoedwar2009 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا جو من القاهرة انا فرحان قوى لانى دخلت المنتدى الجميل دة وربنا قادر يعوض كل من لعة تعب قى هذا المنتدى الجميل دة اذكرونى فى صلواتكم*


----------

